# fuel seems to be going too fast...



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

even if i DID drive it like some old lady my gas gauge seems to be on the blink or something... i swear you can't possibly run through a tack of gas that quick... i have a new fuel filter, muffler, tires, oil, ngk's, and i put some injector cleaner in a 93 octane fillup two days ago and i'm at 1/2 tank with 130 miles... the guage doesn't move for a while then suddenly i'm at 3/4 with 67 miles... then it goes to 1/2 with only 83 miles and now it's at 1/2 with 130 so far... my last two tanks got me between 200 and 290 miles total... am i just looking too far into this... i've only had the car a month.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

I think i get about the same milage, I have tried to better my milage and its never any different. In fact, i think you get a littlebetter then i do at times.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

for an se-r thats not horrible. i get approximately the same mileage and i have an XE. But i push my car a lot. oh well.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

The fuel gauge on SE-Rs are way off. My car has been past E and I could only put about 10 gallons in it. Thats out of a 13 1/4 gal. tank. But I average about 26 mpg after changing my fuel filter a few weeks ago. Thats with all city driving and a heavy foot. I can live with that.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

ha.. i get 22 MPG and about 210 miles on a full fill up... from full too empty


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

yup with 91 octane I get 27 mpg don't think its weird, that is normal for us


----------



## RoRo (Mar 25, 2003)

i have a 94 le and i get bout the same mileage. i think that is the norm for most sentras. u prob get a lil better than most.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I dont know why you 1.6 owners get mileage that is anywhere close to the SE-R's. I had a 93 XE 5 speed and got WAY better mileage than I do in my SE-R. I could get about 340-350 per tank. And I drove it every bit as hard as I do my SE-R. (granted it was still slow as hell) 
But on the Interstate, I once made it from Charlotte, NC. to Lexington, Ky on one tank. Over 400 miles. But I did drive relatively slow cause it was new years eve and cops were out like crazy.


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Sounds like a lousy new years on the interstate, upchuck...

Keeping the 1.6's in the good civic-killing 5500-6900 range is bad news for mileage on the 1.6's.

My 92 NX had the fuel level sending unit replaced in the gas tank at least twice, which is a known service issue / recall item. Not sure if its the same sender for SE-R....


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Its probably the same. The two cars (2000 & SE-R) are very similar. But I know what kind of milage I get. So as long as I reset my trip, Im in pretty good shape.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

I have tracked the mileage on my '93 SE-R, since I bought it (it had 44k miles on it, in 1998).
I normally run 87 octane, but when the JWT ECU is in, it gets 93 octane(2/02 - 10/02, 4/03 - now). 
Always gets Mobil-1 synthetic oil. Amsoil 2000 75W-90 synthetic in the transaxle.
Current mods - JWT ECU, Hotshot header, Random Tech cat, Greddy SP cat-back, UR pulleys(2), AEM CAI, stock wheels.

Mileage by year:
Year___Miles__Avg mpg
1998___9,013___27.2
1999__15,464___26.5
2000__14,938___28.1
2001__13,963___29.5
2002__14,917___29.6
2003___4,969___29.6

Mileage by month: (mpg drops in the winter months)
Month__Miles__Avg mpg	
JAN____5,516___25.3
FEB____5,250___26.0
MAR____6,935___27.5
APR____5,488___28.9
MAY____5,529___29.6
JUN____6,137___30.3
JUL____5,178___30.4
AUG____6,719___30.5
SEP____6,507___29.7
OCT____6,549___28.6
NOV____7,115___27.5
DEC____6,279___26.4


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

i get about 27mpg with mixed driving city/highway/spritited


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

i get between 20-22 mpg on my nx2000, but i think its either my fuel filter or o2 sensor since i havent changed them in a while, just kind of been ignoring it.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

just curious how do u guys get such accurate numbers for your fuel milage... eg non of you give a range you all seem to know exactly 20 or 24, its never 24-28or somthing...is this jsut approx or do u have something that is telling you your fuel milage?


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

> how do u guys get such accurate numbers for your fuel milage


I almost always pay for fuel with a credit card, and write down the odometer reading - the receipt shows the gallons.
Then I log all the info into an Excel spreadsheet. I have every re-fill down since I bought the car back in '98, 80k miles ago. Gallons to fill / miles since last fill = MPG. Not exact, since each pump shuts off at different levels, but it's real close. But the total gallons / total miles = overall average is right on. 
What can I say - I'm a computer 'geek' with a ME degree...


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

*Great idea...*

I always have just done that simple division when I get home from re-fueling, keeping in mind the subtle changes in the fill-stop points and such. I never thought of actually logging this in Excel though, which is a great idea - I'm going to start my own fuel mileage/oil change/part replacement spreadsheet when I get home from work. Maybe I shouldn't be excited about this, who knows - maybe its because I'm a ME major. Not to brag or anything, but I drive my car fairly hard (just quick accelerations...) and I average above 30 miles to the gallon with city (rush hour type) driving. My car is essentially stock except for a K&N air filter, and I have actually achieved up to 40 miles to the gallon on multiple calculations. This was pure highway driving, however. I'm pretty sure that my Sentra is rather rare in its fuel-miser characteristics for a '93 XE. Just hope it keeps it up for many years to come.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

Mack - 
Why re-invent the wheel?
Would you like my excel file?
Send me your e-mail address and I'll send it to you. [email protected]


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

> I drive my car fairly hard (just quick accelerations...) and I average above 30 miles to the gallon with city (rush hour type) driving.



Gotta be a GA16, I thougth i was doing damn well to hit 280 to a tank that was a first.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

I had 381 miles on the trip meter on 4/20/03 - took 11.022 gallons to fill, so I could have made over 400, had I wanted to pull a Kramer (as in Seinfeld).
That was nearly all highway miles on that tank, on my '93 SE-R, with mods.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

jp314 said:


> *I almost always pay for fuel with a credit card, and write down the odometer reading - the receipt shows the gallons.
> Then I log all the info into an Excel spreadsheet. I have every re-fill down since I bought the car back in '98, 80k miles ago. Gallons to fill / miles since last fill = MPG. Not exact, since each pump shuts off at different levels, but it's real close. But the total gallons / total miles = overall average is right on.
> What can I say - I'm a computer 'geek' with a ME degree... *


wow man i never thoguht about doing something like that, me trying to figure out what gas milage i am getting involves me putting ten bucks in driving till it runs out then trying to work out the math, i have failed many times to get accurtae numbers but i think i am getting about 20mpg on my chevy s-10 with a 2.8 alll city driving pretty hard, anyways thanks for the idea, i am somewhat a computer "geek" to and thats so something i would do hahaha thanks for the idea man, now to look into a spread sheet program


----------

